# What to do about original contents?



## living4thesavior (Jun 13, 2005)

I need advice on four bottles I purchased at a thrift store.
 They still have the original corks and some of the original contents in them, as well as part of the labels.  I think having the stuff that came in the bottles is supposed to make them more valuable, but it's really disgusting slimy stuff. [:'(]

 I do not have the whole label on any one of the bottles, but I pieced together what it says:


Ever Gloss
 =========================
The newest and best preparation for
 renewing pianos and the finest of fur-
 nature.  It will remove scratches and
 bad spots immediately.  Can also be
 used on all stained, grained, and
 enameled work.
 --------------------------------
 Manufactured by the
 Ever Gloss Polish Co.
 Buffalo, N. Y. 
 --------------------------------
PRICE - 25 CENTS
 --------------------------------
 DIRECTIONS
Shake well before using.
 Apply with a cotton or other soft cloth,
 rubbing all parts thoroughly after 
 polish is applied​ 

 I need to know what to do with the original "furniture polish" stuff.  It is all over the inside of the bottles, and I think they would look much nicer if I took it out.  I don't want to do that unless I'm certain I should, though.

 To wash or not to wash, that is the question. []


----------



## living4thesavior (Jun 13, 2005)

*Photos*

Here are some photos for clarification.


 Front View:







 Side View:






 Label Close-up:


----------



## digdug (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree with you, I always like taking out the gunk and crud out of my bottles. But, I take a few precautions when I do it. First, I would do it outside away from any pilot lights, etc. I am sure it is a petroleum based product since it is a furniture polish. After this many years the fumes will be strong! I would even wear gloves and eye protection.
 The other problem is getting cork out. I have used a cork screw before, but I've also broken a bottle or two using it.  You may be able to whittle it out a piece at a time. Cleaning is just a matter of being very careful that you don't get labels wet, etc.  And-you can't just dump any kind of cleaning agent into it, it could cause a chemical reaction. Soap and water would be best to start out with. I am speaking from past experience!  I found out about the pilot light the hard way when I was 12 years old.  And the chemical reaction at 13! So- be careful and post an 'after' cleaning photo!


----------



## living4thesavior (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!  I'm fairly new to bottle collecting, past experiences are always the best way to learn what NOT to do.

 So, you think I should clean the yuck out?  I just wanted to be sure that I wouldn't be dumping away the value of the bottles, but I didn't think anyone would pay more for all that goop inside them. []


----------



## living4thesavior (Jun 13, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea on what the age and rarity of these bottles is?
 I looked up "Ever Gloss Polish Co" on Google, but I couldn't find anything on the company -- just nail polish.  [sm=rolleyes.gif]

 Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## bne74honda (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey Living,

 I really don't think you'll find anyone that considers the original contents of a 40 to 150 year old bottle to be of any real value, except perhaps a vintage, unopened wine etc.

 In nearly all cases the contents will have become useless if not toxic and will detract from the overall appearance of the bottle. We clean the bottles so we can see the beauty and unique qualities of a forgone art. 

 Just follow precautions and be sure that the contents are well diluted and neutral before dumping them.

 Brian


----------



## madman (Jul 3, 2005)

yo the labels are already bad dont mess with them   mike


----------



## living4thesavior (Jul 15, 2005)

Brian, thanks for the info.  I just thought I remembered reading that having the origanal contents would add to the value of the bottles.  I'm actually glad it doesn't, because it's really gross stuff, and I want to dump it!

 Mike, you're right about the labels - I've had to re-attach peices of them already.  (I use milk for that.)


 Does anyone have suggestions on how to clean the bottles without harming the labels?  I obviously can't soak them, or use any normal cleaning methods that I know of.

 -Erik


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

To an archaeologist every piece, no matter how small,  is part of the puzzle.

 ahem...having said that from my own thoughts, let me now quote  what Marian Klamkin said about Charles B. Gardner back in 1976-77 when they were auctioning his 35 year collection of flasks and bottles:

 "Charley was astute enough not to remove labels, or, when the bottles still held their original contents, not to wash them out.
 Therefore, the large collection of bitters and medicine bottles was an excellent study collection for the identification of many of the bottles, and the Gardner collection was used frequently by collectors and writers. The presence of the labels made it possible to identify  otherwise anonymous bottles that were made with no embossments."


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 18, 2005)

ERIK...wrap them in saran wrap before washing...should keep the labels dry.


----------



## living4thesavior (Jul 19, 2005)

Wiskeyman,

 Thanks for the info.  I had wondered if there was something that could be used as a protective coating over the labels, but I never thought of saran wrap.


 -Erik


----------



## living4thesavior (Jul 19, 2005)

Wiskeyman,

 Thanks for the info.  I wondered if there was something that could be used as a protective coating for the labels, but I never thought of saran wrap.


 -Erik


----------

